#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια λειτουργίας για καφετέρια με παροχή υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου

## gmaranos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Γνωρίζει κανείς βάσει ποιας νομοθεσίας αδειοδοτείται Καφετέρια με παροχή υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου?

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι έχω πάρει ήδη άδεια σε δύο διαφορετικούς Δήμους πληρώνοντας ένα παράβαλο και λαμβάνοντας μια ενιαία άδεια.

Τώρα σε άλλο δήμο μου λένε πως πρέπει να βγει πρώτα η άδεια καφετέριας και μετά να πληρωθεί και δεύτερο παράβολο ώστε να βγει και δεύτερη άδεια που θα αφορά μόνο το ιντερνετ.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dhpeper84

Πλέον (μετά τον Οκτόμβριο του 2012) έχει αλλάξει η νομοθεσία και δίνεται η δυνατότητα να βάλεις διαφορετικές χρήσεις όπως αυτή της καφετέριας και την παροχή υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου, σε μία καινούργια άδεια λειτουργίας αρκεί να διέπεται η αδειοδότηση από την νέα απαίτηση,
-- Αρχές HACCP--. 
Αυτό έγινε για να μπορούν να διαμορφωθούν στη πράξη επιχειρήσεις καινοτόμες και συμπληρωματικές. 
Φυσικά όμως τα πράγματα δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολα στη πράξη εφαρμογής της νέας νομοθεσίας.

----------

gmaranos, Xάρης

----------


## gmaranos

Προφανώς εννοείς την νέα υγειονομική διάταξη οικ. 96967/8-10-2012..Έκει έχω προσανατολιστεί και εγώ αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω κάτι!
Δηλαδή εγώ βρήκα και έτσι όπως τα αντιλήφθηκα μπορώ να βγάλω μια ενιαία μικτή άδεια..
Το ζήτημα είναι να βρω κάτι πιο ξεκάθαρο ώστε να πείσω και το Δήμο..

----------

